

Rands in Repose Gives Dropbox Love - r00k
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2008/11/25/dumbing_down_the_cloud.html

======
maximilian
Dropbox is the shit. I have all my programs for my grad-research in it. I sit
at school on my linux box and work. Then I come home and open the same file
and work. Then I go to school and work. I NEVER spend a moment thinking about
the file or syncing or emailing myself something. Its made my life
quantifiably better. Kudos to the dropbox dudes.

~~~
jwilliams
> _Its made my life quantifiably better._

Yup - and it's definitely in the "it just works" category.

The folder sharing is also extremely useful.

The only they add the ability to supply your own encryption key (and per
shared folder maybe). That would increase it's utility for business. I'd
certainly pay a premium for something like that.

------
pchristensen
I wrote a few months ago about how dropbox was so awesome that I'd even pay
for it, and I'm a software cheapskate!

[http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/dropbox-makes-
sync...](http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/dropbox-makes-syncing-
computers-painless/)

------
unalone
Dropbox saved my ass when my computer completely fried (I tried installing
Windows on Boot Camp using a Dell install disc and my computer just refused to
turn on). About 6 years' worth of essay drafts, stories, and poetry all got
saved and backed up instantly - despite the fact that I'd deleted those
stories from Dropbox months ago! I'd moved them to my computer from Dropbox
and deleted them, but it saved it in my history.

It's not one of my most-used sites, since I rarely have need for it, but I
wish I needed it more, because every time I use it I'm blown away by how easy
it makes things.

------
sreitshamer
Agreeing it works great. But if you're relying on it for keeping your files
safe forever, watch out for the free account policy:

"Dropbox reserves the right to terminate Free Accounts at any time, with or
without notice. Without limiting the generality of the foregoing, if a Free
Account is inactive for ninety (90) days, then Dropbox may delete any or all
of Your Files without providing additional notice."

And I can't find the actual pricing for non-free accounts anywhere on the
site, which isn't increasing my trust level.

~~~
jonknee
They definitely need to launch the paid version, but I wouldn't worry too much
about your files getting lost. Pretty much by definition you should always
have at least one backup of your files. Worst case and they close tomorrow,
you still have all your stuff.

Update: They already have paid plans, $99/year for 50GB.

<https://www.getdropbox.com/plans>

~~~
sreitshamer
Only the latest versions of my stuff, that I haven't deleted. Previous
versions and deleted files are only on their servers.

------
truebosko
Agreeing that Dropbox rocks. I use it to share PDF's between computers so I
can read them easily anywhere. I have code in there that I need between PC's
that isn't on some kind of revision control yet, and finally, I backup my all
my code using rdiff-backup which just crons it to my Dropbox every few days.

I love it, and the free 2gb is awesome.

------
revelude
Lets not forget to give their iPhone app credit, too!

~~~
unalone
They have an iPhone app? What's it do?

~~~
revelude
Access to all your files, one-click view for any items MobileSafari can access
(doc, pdf, xls, html, etc), and the changes feed for quick access to your most
recently used files.

screenshot:
[http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/2850385526_fcb31449a4.jp...](http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/2850385526_fcb31449a4.jpg)

